# tienda Asia Engineer



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

Hola a todos!! el otro dia mirando por ebay encontre esta tienda de electronica que realmente tiene muuy buenos precios del estilo.  . 50 leds azules por 0.99, esta claro que es puja pero no suben mas de 2 dolares, y 3 dolares de envio, por 5 dolares tienes 50 leds azules que aqui valen casi un euro cada uno, tambien hay celulas peltier a muy buenos precios que aqui no es que sean baratas. .  queria saber si alguno de vosotros ha comprado en esa tienda y que tal es la calidad y el tiempo de entrega a españa. Gracias!!
Un saludo


----------



## MasCalambres (May 31, 2010)

Hola 

Yo le he comprado bastante a ese vendedor en concreto y la verdad es que nunca he tenido un solo problema con el, de hecho creo que es de lo mejorcito que me he encontrado.

La calidad es EXCELENTE

El tiempo de envio para España es de un mes mas o menos, ya que son envios economicos.

Pero a mi en dos o tres años que le llevo comprando cosas nunca me ha defraudado, han tardado pero siempre llegan.

Saludos


----------



## Marco Castro (May 31, 2010)

Excelente oprotunidad!....


----------



## Pablet (May 31, 2010)

pues entonces voy a pedirles muchas cosas!!! gracias por la respuesta mascalambres!
Un saludo


----------

